# Burning Ignition Points In A '69 Buick



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

Since I haven't had a Buick in about 40 years I'm not much help, but you might try a Buick forum and they should be able to shed light on the problem. Found this one that might be helpful:

http://www.automotiveforums.com/vbulletin/f727/


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

The reason a coil will have 2 wires to the hot side, is for 12 volts during start, and then the ignition circuit has a resistor that cuts the voltage to 6. But the basic is, yes, a resistor is used to reduce voltage and keep the points from arcing. If there is only 1 wire to coil hot side, then it either starts on 6 volts, or picks up 12 to start at another point.


----------



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

*hello,*

*thanks for the info guys, i checked the voltage at the positive side of the coil with the ignition key in the "on" postion, and it is about 6vdc, which is good. the car will start sometimes. i pulled off the cap and checked the distributor shaft by trying to move it from side to side and it has quite abit of play, and also oil is getting into the distributor. i think the distributor is wiped! engine has well over 200k on it! im going to rent a dwell/tach meter, and check the dwell before i replace the distributor. if the dwell wanders, id say its the bushings are shot in the distributor. i found the timing specs....bob *


----------



## bobo (May 17, 2005)

*hello,*

*installed new stock distributor today. set dwell, timing, runs like new! thanks for all the advice...bob:thumbup: *


----------

